
Underwater Stone Age Site Was Fisherman's Paradise - Mz
http://www.livescience.com/57048-underwater-stone-age-settlement-mapped.html
======
a3n
> "These [fish trap] constructions, the oldest known in northern Europe,
> indicate extensive riverine and lagoonal fishing,

Passive income!

